# ItemCode "Kreuzförmiges Waffenregal"



## Peter@buffed (29. Juni 2009)

Servus Liebe Buffed Community,

da ich kein Runes of Magic Spieler bin, aber mir das Buffed Magazin zugelegt habe, habe ich nun einen Ingame- Item-Code zu verschenken. Der Code stammt von der jetzigen Ausgabe 07-08|2009

So löst ihr den Item-Key ein:

1.Öffnet die webseite www.runesofmagic.com/de/box.html und gebt dort Euren Accont-Namen, das zugehörige Passwort und den unten stehenden Item-Code ein.Klickt nun auf "Absenden".

2.Jetzt wird Euch ein neuer Key plus Passwort angezeigt.

3.Sucht nun den Item-Shop im Spiel auf und wählt in der Navigationsleiste oben links den Menüpunkt 
"Gutschein einlösen" aus.

4.Tragt hier den neuen Key sowie das zugehörige Passwort ein und das Kreuzförmige Waffenregal landet in Eurem Inventar viel Vergnügen!

Das Item um das es sich handelt ist ein *Kreuzförmiges Waffenregal*

Hier der Code für das Item   *169_u9kGczvzEF*

Ich wünsche dem glücklichen viel Spaß damit !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eyeless-sic (29. Juni 2009)

Peter@buffed schrieb:


> Servus Liebe Buffed Community,
> 
> da ich kein Runes of Magic Spieler bin, aber mir das Buffed Magazin zugelegt habe, habe ich nun einen Ingame- Item-Code zu verschenken. Der Code stammt von der jetzigen Ausgabe 07-08|2009
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für die nette Geste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmenhausen (29. Juni 2009)

ich hab n problem ich wollte den code grade einlösen da so ne fehlermeldung kam von wegen der code wurde bereits verwendet
des find ich schade


----------



## Gocu (29. Juni 2009)

Ohmenhausen schrieb:


> ich hab n problem ich wollte den code grade einlösen da so ne fehlermeldung kam von wegen der code wurde bereits verwendet
> des find ich schade



Das ist kein Problem, höchstens für dich.



eyeless-sic schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die nette Geste.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau auch auf die Uhrzeit, der Code wurde schon längt mehr als einmal eingetippt und er geht nunmal nur einmal.


----------



## Zelaste (30. Juni 2009)

Da ich ebenfalls kein RoM Spieler bin, werde ich auch mal meinen Code posten.

Viel Spaß damit...

So löst ihr den Item-Key ein:

1.Öffnet  die webseite www.runesofmagic.com/de/box.html und gebt dort Euren  Accont-Namen, das zugehörige Passwort und den unten stehenden Item-Code  ein.Klickt nun auf "Absenden".

2.Jetzt wird Euch ein neuer Key plus Passwort angezeigt.

3.Sucht nun den Item-Shop im Spiel auf und wählt in der Navigationsleiste oben links den Menüpunkt 
"Gutschein einlösen" aus.

4.Tragt  hier den neuen Key sowie das zugehörige Passwort ein und das  Kreuzförmige Waffenregal landet in Eurem Inventar viel Vergnügen!

Das Item um das es sich handelt ist ein *Kreuzförmiges Waffenregal*

Hier der Code für das Item   169_JZmLnU9pAW


----------



## RoudeLeiw (15. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen,

hätte noch jemand einen Code für mich (bitte per PN).

Würde mich riesig freuen.

Vielen Dank.

Romain


----------



## Serafyn (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch noch einen Code zuhause. Werd ihn dann heute abend ab 21:30h posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



best wishes
Storm


----------



## McDamn (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn jemand nochn Code hat würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich den per PN bekomme.


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (15. Juli 2009)

21.32 Ich warte auf den Code...


----------



## Melyna-Nachtwache (15. Juli 2009)

Sollte noch jemand den Code übrig haben, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich den auch per PM kriegen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meili (15. Juli 2009)

würd mich auch über n code freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 häte im gegenzug einen von herr der ringe online zu bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDarkness (15. Juli 2009)

Schliesse mich dann mal an^^

Bitte per PN an mich wenn jemand Lust hat.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (15. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen,

da ja noch einige Interesse an dem Code haben....hier mal meiner:


169_7geDkHBHfB


Anleitungen zum Aktivieren stehen ja oben schon. Wünsche viel Spaß damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Govin (15. Juli 2009)

Egooz schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> da ja noch einige Interesse an dem Code haben....hier mal meiner:
> 
> ...



der geht nicht


----------



## Govin (15. Juli 2009)

ES funkt doch!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke vielmals!!!!


----------



## Egooz (15. Juli 2009)

Ebend nochmal verglichen und er ist exakt abgeschrieben.

Entweder jemand hat ihn schon benutzt oder es liegt ein Fehler beim Key selbst vor, sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (15. Juli 2009)

Ah supi, dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoudeLeiw (15. Juli 2009)

Da war ich zu langsam

Schade, bräuchte noch so ein schönes Regal (wenn möglich per PN) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Abrox (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch noch einen. Schick den heute oder morgen an den der mir die erste PN mit dem Betreff "ROM-Code" schickt.

_________

Ist weg


----------



## Peter Pansen (27. Juli 2009)

_Ich hab auch noch einen. Schick den heute an den der mir die erste PN mit dem Betreff "ROM-Code" schickt._

Code ist raus, viel Spaß damit Segafredo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helwalker89 (27. Juli 2009)

hab hier auch noch einen:
169_CkyhsmKC1A


----------



## dedennis (27. Juli 2009)

und weg ist er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (27. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag,


hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Code,der es nicht mehr braucht?


Könnte ich das dann bitte per PN erhalten?


mfg Bilal


----------



## dedennis (27. Juli 2009)

Bilal schrieb:


> hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Code,der es nicht mehr braucht?
> 
> 
> Könnte ich das dann bitte per PN erhalten?



der es???? das???

Das heisst der Code! Mit so einer Rechtschreibung bekommst du es bestimmt nicht einmal fertig, den Code richtig einzugeben "Bilal Ibrahim"!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treos (27. Juli 2009)

dedennis schrieb:


> der es???? das???
> 
> Das heisst der Code! Mit so einer Rechtschreibung bekommst du es bestimmt nicht einmal fertig, den Code richtig einzugeben "Bilal Ibrahim"!!!
> 
> ...


Hallo,
Ich glaube mit es meint er das Regal^^
ansonsten wüsste ich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oríthad (28. Juli 2009)

Hätte da auch noch einen:

169_CpZWLYfnXe

Viel Spass damit


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (28. Juli 2009)

Ach schade,schon benützt.


Kann einer bitte vielleicht es mir per PN senden.


Wäre sehr dankbar dafür.


mfg Bilal


----------



## xXRoflmanXx (28. Juli 2009)

Mir bitte auch per nn wenn sich jemand melden würde wär klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (28. Juli 2009)

hier habt ihr noch einen code :

169_2573w4HZFc


----------



## Arbil (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auchnoch ein für "Hemd des Zinnoberroten Kriegers"

175_Fkf1bfBWTG

ich brauch den nichmehr  hab aufgehört RoM zuspieln


----------



## rydal (29. Juli 2009)

falls noch einer einen hat pn bitte ! danke


----------



## Elements (29. Juli 2009)

Ja ich mach es mal wie mein Vorschreiber wenn noch einer einen Item-Code besitzt und sich die mühe macht, würde auch ich mich über eine PN sehr freuen.

LG


----------



## Shujo (29. Juli 2009)

Ich würde wohl auch einen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaron (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch noch einen Key fürs Waffenregal:
169_tUFvNgDEvW

Viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (29. Juli 2009)

Schade,key wird besreits verwendet;(


Wäre einer so lieb,und könnte ein key mir per PN senden,bitte?


mfg Bilal


----------



## HamsaFighter (30. Juli 2009)

_*Guten Tag,*_

_*ich würde auch gerne so einen Key haben,*_

_*da ich um mein Haus sehr gut kümmer und so ein "Kreuzförmiges Waffenregal" in meiner Wohnung gut passt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *_

_*Ich hoffe, das einer ein Key zurverfügung hat und mir Ihn per PN schicken kann ... ?*_


_*Vielen Dank!*_



_*Mit freund... Hamsa!*_​


----------



## Lordpotter (31. Juli 2009)

So ich biete hier mal mein RoM Item Code für das Kreuzförmige Waffenregal an:

169_YRxPbhSch6

viel spaß damit


----------



## headlaker (31. Juli 2009)

Wenn noch jemand nen Code hat und ihn nicht braucht, dann würde ich ihn gerne nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte NP an mich


----------



## Loanadai (31. Juli 2009)

Oh, wenn es darum geht, so würde ich natürlich auch nicht "Nein" sagen, sollte jemand seinen Code übrig haben, denn so ein Haus oder vielleicht auch eine Gildenburg braucht Dekorationen.

Am meisten würde ich mich wohl über den Code mit dem Schmetterlingskostüm freuen, den es in der Computer Bild zur Zeit gibt. Sollte also jemand geneigt sein, einer bedürftigen kleinen Magierin unter die Arme (und nur da hin!) zu greifen, dann würde ich mich über eine PN mit einem solchen Code freuen. *schaut ganz lieb in die Runde*


*grübelt*

Irgendwie fühlt sich das wie Betteln an... Blödes Gefühl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber freuen würde ich mich über so eine Gabe natürlich trotzdem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (3. August 2009)

_*Guten Tag,

nochmal zur Errinerung ...

Ich würde mich über ein Code freuen, d.h. bitte per PN ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank!


Mit freund... Hamsa!
*_​


----------



## Sancho80 (4. August 2009)

Hi leute,ich hab für das Online Game Last Chaos noch ein Code.
Da ich es momentan nicht Spiele stelle ich ihn euch zur verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr bekommt mit diesem Code einen LVL 35 Charakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wer ihn haben möchte sollte schon ein paar ROM Codes zu bieten haben sollte schon ein fairer tausch sein,es handelt sich schließlich um einen Kompletten LVL 35 Charakter.

Bei interesse PN an mich.

P.s.:Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

